# Hook Placement..Top or Bottom???



## sharkduck

I am new to the jiggin world. Last summer I was all dead bait.....

Is it better to have a 6-9 oz jig with the hook on the bottom or on the top of the jig where you tie off? Why?


----------



## Gluconda

I just started jigging this year as well and this post by Gman is the bible of jigging!

Check it out...everything you need to know about jigging and then some!

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f76/intro-jigging-gman-reference-beginers-4449/


----------



## Roger

Gluconda said:


> I just started jigging this year as well and this post by Gman is the bible of jigging!
> 
> Check it out...everything you need to know about jigging and then some!
> 
> http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f76/intro-jigging-gman-reference-beginers-4449/


Some very good information in that article......


----------



## hog

sharkduck said:


> I am new to the jiggin world. Last summer I was all dead bait.....
> 
> Is it better to have a 6-9 oz jig with the hook on the bottom or on the top of the jig where you tie off? Why?


 Howdy Sharkduck... Well, thats a good question. First, on normal everyday offshore jigg'n, the weights you listed are just fine.... I'd say mine run from 6-10oz, In regards to the hook placement, I think thats gonna be a personal preference question. In years past, Ive done both the bottom hanging hook and then the above assist hook or hooks... Your ask'n, so Im tell'n,,, If your gonna bottom bounce, if you have the hook on the bottom, your gonna hang up ALOT!!!, If you have a single assist hook tied to a solid ring on top of some kind, your gonna hang up about half as much and come home with more lures. I think as far as hookin into the fish, that the hook up ratio is the same or near bouts... Thats a good article that Glen wrote... LOTS of good info in it... I like the way he uses the swivel with the assist tied to it... I also like tying my own assist hooks... Just my opinon...


----------



## pqd

When jigging around structure I prefer the assist hook on top attached to a heavy duty swivel. Wont get hung up half as much. Make your own assist hooks out of heavy duty kevlar and pick the size hook according to the width of the jig your using and the length of kevlar to how long your jig is.


----------



## sharkduck

awesome. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Hook on top.....unless specifically targeting grouper, then you can go to the bottom. However, I fish mine 100% on top.


----------



## ksong

When I use short jigs, I attach assist hooks at the bottom of a jig.
The advantage of attaching at bottom of a jig is fish have clear shot at the hook and you have less chance of chafing off leader lines by teeths of fish. You never get few bites due to use assist hooks at the bottom of the jigs. When I use long jigs, I prefer assist hooks at the top of the jigs.

When jigging bluefin in NC this winter, I observed that guys who used assist hooks at the top of the jigs had many miss hits.


----------



## cbrute

The only reason to use the assist hook on top of the jig, is, when the fish is hooked, the fish is on the main line without being attached to the jig.
When the hook is attached to the bottem of the jig the fish can use the jig as leverage to loosen the hook.


----------



## ksong

cbrute said:


> The only reason to use the assist hook on top of the jig, is, when the fish is hooked, the fish is on the main line without being attached to the jig.
> When the hook is attached to the bottem of the jig the fish can use the jig as leverage to loosen the hook.


In my opinion, that is just an imagination.


----------



## Cody C

cbrute said:


> The only reason to use the assist hook on top of the jig, is, when the fish is hooked, the fish is on the main line without being attached to the jig.
> When the hook is attached to the bottem of the jig the fish can use the jig as leverage to loosen the hook.


I have only heard of something like this once. The guy hooked a massive grouper and he locked down the drag. Hook was on the bottom of the jig. The jig was bent in a 80* angle and the hook broke just bellow the barb. But I don't think that the jig levered the hook out of the fish. I would not believe it but I saw the after math of the fish...

We always hook our hooks on the top of the jig.


----------

